# Can't remove Hotspot Shield



## georgialaurie (Feb 25, 2013)

erm...windows 7 64 bit here...i have hotspot shield and i have tried removing it and its starting to drive me totally batsh*t


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Have you tried the Tutorial here to completely uninstall Hotspot Shield?

You may also try the Free version of RevoUninstaller to uninstall any programs you desire.


----------

